# Garmin Speed & Cadence Sensor Battery Change.



## bikeman66 (7 Feb 2017)

Hi all,

I have the new type Garmin speed and cadence sensors on my bike. The time has come to replace the battery in each unit, but what I'd like to know is, having changed the batteries do I then need to re-pair the sensors to my Garmin 510 or will they automatically find the unit again?

Seem to remember they were a bugger to get paired to the 510 originally, so would be a major bonus if I don't have to go through all that again.

Any advice gladly received.


----------



## GGJ (7 Feb 2017)

Wouldn't think they need to be paired again. When they're asleep they power down so removing the battery is the same as powering down.


----------



## Ride2017 (8 Feb 2017)

Did this recently with my Edge1000 and seem to remember having to re-pair. No great problem really.


----------



## User33236 (8 Feb 2017)

Done it a couple of times with my Edge 1000 and never had to re-pair


----------



## Ride2017 (13 Feb 2017)

Think it might have something to do with how long you have the battery out.


----------



## mark c (14 Feb 2017)

Changed the Battery on my 810 Speed and Cadence sensors and there was no issues with pairing.


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Feb 2017)

I have never had to repair after battery changes, however, pairing is not a problem at all, it really is very easy.


----------



## pclay (14 Feb 2017)

Is there a way of telling when the batteries need reaplacing. Mine are 14months old on the same battery and over 6000 miles.


----------



## mynydd (14 Feb 2017)

pclay said:


> Is there a way of telling when the batteries need reaplacing. Mine are 14months old on the same battery and over 6000 miles.


Mine started cutting out, being untpreliable, and not synching properly.
Changed th batteries, they resynched automatically, and have been fine since


----------



## huwsparky (14 Feb 2017)

Changed the battery on mine last week. Did not have to re-pair. On the edge 520 I get a warning if any of the connected sensors are running low which is pretty handy.


----------

